

Why I Mine Bitcoin - thaweatherman
https://seanmckaybeck.com/2014/05/19/why-i-mine-bitcoin/

======
sharemywin
are there any phone apps that allow you to buy bitcoins on the spot?

~~~
thaweatherman
You need to go through an exchange. Or if you use Mycelium on Android they
have a service for finding local sellers.

